# Wine moving windows



## copypaiste (Aug 28, 2009)

It has been a while since I noticed a strange behaviour of several applications started in wine. Whenever a window recieves a mouse-click, the whole window moves right and down a little bit. Needless to say such behaviour is quite annoying  
If you guys are aware of any workaround, please do share.

I'm running:
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE i386, 
X.Org X Server 1.6.1,
Intel video 2.7.1,
windowmaker-0.92.0_6,
wine-1.1.28,1.


----------



## TzunTzai (Aug 28, 2009)

Which software are you running?

I find that the same thing happens based on the software I'm running, not the overall usage of Wine.


----------



## copypaiste (Aug 28, 2009)

TzunTzai, it's totally random. Currently it annoys me with Lotus Notes client 7.0.2. Earlier it was FastStone Image Viewer, and so on.


----------



## TzunTzai (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you think its your video card or xorg.conf settings? Can't say I've had any issues with Wine since 1.1.27... 

come to think of it, I don't really use Wine anymore! :S I've started running Win XP in VirtualBox 3.0.x if there are any windows based apps that I need to use.


----------



## copypaiste (Nov 9, 2009)

Solved. It seems to be a window manager related problem. I tried running my wine apps under control of the openbox - moving windows no more!


----------

